# Want Start!



## dmenfinger (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a LT1050 Cub cadet used a week ago and worked fine. Saturday tried to use it and when i go to start tracor it shows PTO on ? I can turn the pto on and off and acts like it is working. Can U Help?


----------



## bkbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you had it stored where mice or squirrels could chew the wires ?
Check your wiring from switch to PTO and see if there is a short.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Clean the PTO switch terminals,and check the grounds.


----------



## dmenfinger (Apr 5, 2016)

It havs not been stored for the winter. I used the lawn tractor a week before. I checked pto plug and cleaned the prongs. I do have a good ground. The pto clicks when you engage it.
thanks


----------

